

Code poetry exhibition space built by students - Ros_
http://codetry.org/
The students of Sydney Dev Camp, an intensive web development training school in Sydney, Australia, have launched an online exhibition space for coders who dabble in code poetry or ‘codetry’.<p>Codetry is poetry or philosophy written in any kind of programming code, such as Ruby, C, Perl, or HTML. Just like any language, programming code is well suited to convey ideas and describing relationships between people and things.
======
pedrogrande
So proud of my students. So many more applications about to be launched over
the next week too.

It's great to see that in just 7 weeks, these guys and girl have come from
being beginner coders to deploying cool apps.

